# fish less than 2"



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I have list of them but I'd like to know who might have had any and with only one(1) fish of that type on any kind less
than 2". I have a Kuhli Loach not quite 4"...but he's huge and fat as can be. But only one and I've heard they should be
in groups etc. So he does have odd behavior because of his being alone. He will NOT come out in light.
So the reason for the question is that I need a SMALL predator fish to keep down on the RCS fry.
Was thinking of either a neon or black tetra or possibly a Rasboa but that gets a bit larger than I'd like. Don't want to terrorize 
the adult RCS (and this is for a ten G tank). But I'm concerned about the fishe's mentality being alone also.
So do they have anyone who has had small fish that are supposed to be in a school but by themselves ?
The tank now has four formosas(least killifish) and two fancy guppies(which could go if necessary)plus the Kuhli Loach
and about 5 RCS but recently lost the predator from this tank so need to replace it cause it terrorized my adult RCS till
several jumped out the tank(from a slot less than 1" on each end of the glass cover).
http://www.aquariumforum.com/images/smilies/xfeedback.gif.pagespeed.ic.BfvjdGmE0c.png


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Your best bet will most likely be a Honey Gourami, as the males get to about 2 inches, and the females get to 1.5. They can and will eat fish fry, and will happily live without another of their kind. They are also very peaceful, and will leave your adult shrimp alone.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Will check into that/ thanks/have this which is good but still limited
Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Find fish


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

My celestial pearl danios kept my rcs numbers in check. You could even get a few as they add very little bioload.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

dalfed I appreciate it but perhaps you missed the original thread post...it's a ten G and I was looking for "a" small fish which could
deal/w being alone(from his kind) in there along/w a couple of guppies and about 4 least killifish(plus a kuhli loach who only comes
out when the light is off. And the 4-5 RCS of course so the bio load is tight but not critical. I will look it up though not wanting to
exclude before investigating.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

CPD are very small fish(also known as galxy rasboras)and you really could put a few in your 10 without issue.They are also very beautiful little guys!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Raymond S. said:


> dalfed I appreciate it but perhaps you missed the original thread post...it's a ten G and I was looking for "a" small fish which could
> deal/w being alone(from his kind) in there along/w a couple of guppies and about 4 least killifish(plus a kuhli loach who only comes
> out when the light is off. And the 4-5 RCS of course so the bio load is tight but not critical. I will look it up though not wanting to
> exclude before investigating.


No I read it, was just giving you another option that would work. You may be able to keep just one but with their size I am not sure one could eat enough baby shrimp, and five would look better and not cause you bio issues.


----------

